# Carry on bag for Ryanair - 55cm x 40cm x 20cm and weight to 10 kg.



## Rujib

Hi, 

Can anyone recommend the best carry on bag for Ryanair, considering their latest limits in size and weight.
The restrict size to 55cm x 40cm x 20cm and weight to 10 kg.

I tarvel regularly on business with Ryanair, and I wondered if I could get my hands on a bag which is the MAX size allowable and is as light as possible.
Need to carry laptop and some papers plus a few articles of clothes to cover me for 3 to 4 days.
Seems every bag is see is either smaller or bigger than the allowable dimensions.
I want to get my hands on a bag which gets me as close as possible to the max allowed. Ideally it would be a roll on.

Appreciate and tips.

Thanks


----------



## gdf

*Re: Carry on bag for Ryanair*

I have an Antler carry on case that measures exactly 55x40x20 - I bought it a few years ago in an Arnotts sale long before the Ryanair restrictions so the exact dimensions were coincidental rather than intentional. In any event it is a pretty standard case, (no roolers) but amply holds emough kit and a laptop for a short trip. Antler have a wide range for the business traveller so I would suggest that that you see whats on offer in their current range in Arnotts or Clerys etc


----------



## MugsGame

*Re: Carry on bag for Ryanair*

I assume you are are aware of the current reduced carry-on limits (45cm x 35cm x 16cm) affecting everyone leaving a UK airport? Might want to bear this in mind if any of your Ryanair trips are via UK. I flew out of Stansted on Friday and security are enforcing these limits very strictly. I had a soft bag where the semi-rigid base was slightly too wide. With a bit of manouvering I was able to fold the base slightly inwards and fit it in the measuring gauge. I wouldn't have been able to do this with a rigid case. The bag also has external pockets which if populated are too wide for the gauge, but are perfect for carrying the water bottles and toiletries I purchased after passing the security check (after which no more measurements are made.).

onebag.com has some interesting thoughts on carry-ons in general, but the author is against wheeled bags (roll-on) as the frame and supports typically add 2kg, so he doesn't list any.


----------



## Guest120

*Re: Carry on bag for Ryanair*

Couldn't reccommend this bag enough. Designed with airline dims in mind. Can be made smaller or bigger as required

[broken link removed]

Currenly in the Lowe Apline shop in Temble Bar, D2 for 125 euro.


----------

